# Vieja Argentea (White Cichlid or Silver Cichlid)



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is some pictures of my new batch F1 argentea


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking little ones. Did you breed these or buy them?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

awesome, i really want to pick one up but they're rare around my area


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Breed ... i love vieja ... 
also i am trying to breed a tilapia but cant happen i tried everything s far


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

That is cool you bred them yourself. I am trying to form a couple pairs myself. Any tips on getting them ready to spawn?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, I'm so jealous I'd love to have a pair of those.. Do you breed them with a divider in place? What size tank do you keep the pair in?

Would love to see close up pics!

Mad jealousy in da house


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

they are in 220 gal tank with Red Terror and pair of JD in it... i do not place a divider ... this is a first batch that came up from them i have for sale i tried to make pictures but they swim up to me and i get a front picture not the sides i made 100 pictures and i cant get the right shoot 
I had preatty good luck without diveder but they get aggresive i am talking aggresive when i was cleaning the tank i have "bruises" ( sort of ) from the hitting me so hard... i can say that my 15in jaguar does not hit that hard the Festae sits in the corner together with JD and they only come out after the food and they can only swim half of the tank becasue other half is under rulez of Male Argentea


----------

